# IUI FAILED - clinic had results I hadnt ovulated and didn't notify us?



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Here on FF I'm sure we all have our dark days and our light days! I'm normally a great beleiver in   and reminding myself for each thing I could be depressed by there are at least 10 things in my life I'm forgeting to be grateful for, I'm afraid however ladies today is a dark day. 
Firstly Ladies I aplologise for the negativity about to spew forth, that and the self pity are not something I am proud of but I feel like if I don't express it some way I will fall apart    

My Hubby and I have now had two cycles of IUI one cancelled and finally a very precarious cycle (LH surge suspected to be virtually undetectable) they found ovulation (allegedly) to be occuring via scan images, rushed treatment same day. 

And so the 2WW begins! the excitement, the planning the endless googling of your possible babies develioping form, imagining holding the super amazing highly awaitited POSSITIVE PEE STICK!!  . The DH talking away to the eggs and his little swimmers willing them to do their thing! and grow into a healthy little embie, wrapped up warm inside. The endless analysing and swaying between pure adrenaline filled excitement and glee to trepidation and fear of a naughty mean BFN. 

My original test date was the 27th-28th October, but after the clinic and me discussed my cycle being 35 days at the last attempt we agreed to move to the 31st.
I came to the end of my 2ww with a thump on of all days halloween with a BFN but with some hugs from my DH and a couple of hours to reflect and compose myself I focused back on how blessed we are in so many other ways, and the fact we still had two more precious chances, I'd had bloods taken to check hormone levels one week after IUI, which apparently revealed ovulation had failed to occur................ we weren't informed   
I feel like we've been left sat   and talking to these precious, so deeply loved and wanted imaginary eggs while the clinic have known for the best part of the final 10 days that it was impossible treatment could have succeeded , 10 days still hoping and planning and analysing every minute change and for nothing. I only found out my test results today as now on day 38 I called and asked for them to be checked, yet I have been told it will be another 2 weeks before I would be allowed provera (to prompt a bleed and allow us to start again) ''incase''.  I feel today almost more than at any other point like Ive been hit in the stomach. No explanation of how this will affect another treatment no follow up consult,  shouldnt... couldn't they have called?? 

I am on NO medication related to the IUI after an abandoned Chlomid Cycle
Has anyone else experienced false ovulation? failed IUI for this reason? and what if anything can I ask do to prepare for next time


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Bubbles sorry I do not have any experience in your situation just wanted to reach out and give you a "big cuddle". I hope things go better next time round x.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Angel Wings - Thanks, I feel very guilty for having a rant now I've calmed down a bit I suppose its just that here we all know the trials and tribulations that go along with a TX journey it feels safe here to express the emotions i hide from everyone else. 
Have had a follow up converstion once i stopped crying with the clinic and they have had someone look at my file in more depth, think I will be on a drug based cycle next time and they have agreed I can collect Provera on Monday to start the process as well as have a chat with a nurse. If next times a BFN we'll take a break over christmas I think, then hope and pray they agree to one last chance with IVF 

Just read your signature, it sounds like you've had a difficuly journey yourself, FF never ceases to amaze me how all the ladies have so much time for everyone else despite their own struggles it's such a warm and caring place to chat about the whole process or equally just meet fantastic people with similar experiences. I will keep everything humanly possible crossed for you! third times the charm  

Thankyou so so much for stoping by to post xx


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Bubble85 that's no problem Hun. This is a fantastic forum to have a rant if you need to. It is nice to be able to talk to other people who are on the same journey. I wish you all the best with your next cycle. I hope things go more smoothly. I will pop by to say hi to you every now and then. Please feel free to do the same x


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Bubble85 how are you Hun? Did you manage to go and collect your medication? When do you start again? Will you be having a break? I am still on 2ww and should be testing next week. Not sure if I have been successful you can never tell. Will let you know how I get in x


----------

